# Man O War Ruination Robusto #2 Cigar Review - Big, Bold Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is pretty spectacular. Its blend is similar, I think, with the likes of Diesel, Cain, Chisel, as it is a strong ligero blend. I purcha...

Read the full review here: Man O War Ruination Robusto #2 Cigar Review - Big, Bold Cigar


----------

